

What's the point of linear algebra? - rev
http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/2ozkcv/whats_the_point_of_linear_algebra/

======
thomasfoster96
Is the title unintentionally a pun?

Regardless, I'm glad I got pushed into linear algebra at school. Even more
glad that Salman Khan made such good tutorials on it.

------
rev
Enthusiasm of people from all walks of life makes this discussion a
fascinating read.

